# Neuer Anglerboard-Fanshop online!



## Anglerboard-Team (19. August 2009)

*
Liebe Anglerboard-Mitglieder, liebe Leser,*
nachdem wir sehr viele Anfragen zu „Merchandising“-Artikeln erhalten, haben wir endlich wieder einen Anglerboard-Fanshop.
Unser Partner und Betreiber ist die Firma „Kopiertaxi“ aus Garzau, die einigen von Euch vom Norwegentreffen in Berlin her bekannt sein dürfte.

Fragen dazu postet Ihr bitte >>hier im Kommentare-Thread<< 

Wir starten zunächst mit einer überschaubaren Palette, die aber nach und nach wachsen wird. 
Alle Produkte können auch individuell mit Eurem Nicknamen versehen werden.
Wählt einfach den entsprechenden Artikel mit dem Zusatz: (mit Nickname) aus und gebt während des Bestellvorgangs im Feld „Anmerkungen“ Euren Nicknamen ein.

Unten findet Ihr das aktuelle Sortiment. Ihr erreicht den Shop entweder direkt über den Link eines Artikels oder unter
www.anglerboard-shop.de







*Anglerboard Basecap (Standard)*
Farbe: blau
*12,75 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten
*
Anglerboard Basecap (mit Nickname)*
Farbe: blau
*18,10 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten
---------------------------------------------------------





*Anglerboard Kult-Cap (Standard)*
Farbe: blau
*12,75 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten

*Anglerboard Kult-Cap (mit Nickname)*
Farbe: blau
*18,10 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten
---------------------------------------------------------









*Anglerboard T-Shirt (Standard)* 
Unser Klassiker: Das Original-Anglerboard T-Shirt! 
Farbe: blau
* ab   17,60 EUR*
  exkl.Versandkosten

*Anglerboard T-Shirt (mit Nickname)* 
Farbe: blau
*ab   22,95 EUR*
             exkl.Versandkosten
---------------------------------------------------------








*Anglerboard Poloshirt (Standard)*
Farbe: blau
*ab 20,90 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten

*Anglerboard Poloshirt (mit Nickname)*
Farbe: blau  
*ab 26,25 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten


---------------------------------------------------------







*
Anglerboard Sweatshirt (Standard)* 
Farbe: blau
*ab 23,70 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten
*
Anglerboard Sweatshirt (mit Nickname)* 
Farbe: blau
*ab 29,05 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten
---------------------------------------------------------







*
Anglerboard Kapuzenshirt (Standard)* 
Farbe: blau
*ab 36,30 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten
*
Anglerboard Kapuzenshirt (mit Nickname)* 
Farbe: blau
*ab 41,65 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten
---------------------------------------------------------









*Anglerboard Outdoorweste (Standard)*
Farbe: beige
*ab 38,50 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten

*Anglerboard Outdoorweste (mit Nickname)*
Farbe: beige
*ab 43,85 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten


---------------------------------------------------------









*Anglerboard Bodywarmer (Standard)* 
Farbe: blau
*ab 41,80 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten
*
Anglerboard Bodywarmer (mit Nickname)* 
Farbe: blau
*ab 47,15 EUR*
exkl.Versandkosten
---------------------------------------------------------


----------

